# Pie Safe with punched tin.



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone here on the forum built a pie safe? I m looking for some ideas ? I found a nice website that sells tin.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ralphie,

I built two pie safes like this one. You could try the search feature on LJ to find more.

I really enjoyed building mine.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Try a search for "pie safe" in the search feature here. You are going to find some nice ones!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28747
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23915
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46708
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46582
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22936

And those are just the first five in the search results!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Pie safe is on my list, for sure. I'm trying to score enough hickory to match my kitchen. Good luck!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ralphie, Here is a link to the Pie Safe video series that Charles Neil produced. It is long- 17 episodes- but it is well worth the time spent watching how Charles builds one.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

+1 on the Charles Neil video series. He is doing a great job explaining them and he has downloads for them also.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Norm built a nice pie safe on New Yankee Workshop years ago. You can get the plans and/or the video. He even covers punching your own tin pattern.

Check out http://www.newyankee.com/getproject.php?312


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That link is not working for me, but this one does:
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?312


----------

